# SLAM Texas Pediatric - Adult Airway Management Course - May 14 - 15, 2011 - Ft. Worth



## Stephanie. (Mar 1, 2011)

We are happy to announce our Spring conference at The University of North Texas Health Science Center on May 14 and 15.  Preconference workshops will be held on May 13th.  This will be a comprehensive and unique airway management conference covering al aspects of emergency and difficult airway management for children through adults.  We are offering a substantially reduced price for the combined course for  full days of training.



If you have a colleague or friend who you think would benefit from such training please share this email with them.   I would be very grateful.



Sincerely and many thanks,



Jim Rich

888.973.7526



SLAM Texas Pediatric & Adult Airway Combined Courses May 14 & 15, 2011 www.slamairway.com
Why attend SLAM Texas 2011?

Because, If Your Patient Can't Breathe — Nothing Else Matters!

    * For complete objectives and a detailed course schedule visit http://store.slamairway.com/.
    * Expert faculty from UT Southwestern Medical Center, Children's Medical Center, and Baylor University Medical Center, Dallas, TX; East Texas Medical Center, Tyler, TX; and Mount Sinai Medical Center, Bronx, NY
    * Email JRofDallas@gmail.com for more information.
    * Visit www.slamairway.com for more information on our multidisciplinary airway conferences. 



Text Book
Register for SLAM Texas 2011 Pediatric & Adult Airway Combined Course to attend BOTH COURSES at a substantial discount
University of North Texas Health Science Center
Fort Worth, Texas
May 14 & 15, 2011
The combined course is approved for 20 CE credits by:

    * CECBEMS (EMS providers),
    * ASTNA (RNs),
    * AANA (CRNAs),
    * AARC (Respiratory Therapists), and
    * AMA PRA Category 1 Credit™ (Physicians & PAs) 

Special combination price for SLAM Texas 2011 Pediatric & Adult Airway Combined Course and Cadaver Stations for two full days of training:
SLAM LogoSRNA/Resident: $250
EMS/RN/RT/AT: $350
CRNA/MD/DO/PA: $600 


Conference Chair: Peter Szmuk, MD
Featured Speakers:
·         Irene P. Osborn, MD, Advanced Airway Expert, Mount Sinai Medical Center - Bronx, New York
·         Peter Szmuk, MD, Advanced Pediatric Airway Expert, UTSWMC - Dallas, Texas
·         Patrick Olomu, MD, Advanced Pediatric Airway Expert, UTSWMC - Dallas, Texas

Lectures and/or hands-on training by:

          o Alan I. Frankfurt, MD, Presbyterian Hospital - Dallas, TX
          o Brian Kravitz, MD, Clinical Associate Professor, UTSWMC - Dallas, TX
          o Christopher Meggyesy, MD, Children’s Medical Center - Dallas, TX
          o Patrick Olomu, MD, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC - Dallas, TX
          o Irene P. Osborn, MD, Associate Professor of Anesthesia, Mount Sinai Medical Center - Bronx, NY
          o Jeffrey W. Steiner, DO, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC & Children's Medical Center - Dallas, TX
          o Peter Szmuk, MD, Professor, UTSWMC - Dallas, TX
          o Galit Ungar-Kastner, MD, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC - Dallas, TX
          o James M. Rich, CRNA, MA, Baylor University Medical Center - Dallas, TX
          o Eric W. Roberts, CRNA, NREMT-P, East Texas Medical Center - Tyler, TX

          o Mark Hinson, LP, RN, The T-System - Dallas, TX
          o Scott Brinkley, FF/NREMT-P, Stephenville Fire Department - Stephenville, TX
          o Lawrence E. Holt NREMT-P, CPR Instructor-ACLS-BLS, CPRSAVEALIFE.org
          o Kevin T. Lau, CCEMT-P, FTO, Muskogee County EMS - Muskogee, OK
          o Mike Ziem AS, EMT-P, Paramedic Coordinator/Instructor, UTSWMC - Dallas, TX
          o and a multidisciplinary faculty from various areas of clinical practice


Adult-Pedi Combined Course Register Now

Combined Course Brochure

Marriott Lodging

Additional Training Options
ACLS Register Now

Advanced Human Airway Cadaver Lab Register Now

One-Lung Ventilation Workshop Register Now


SLAM Adult Airway Management Course with Cadavers
SATURDAY ONLY—May 14, 2011
0730 to 1730
SLAM Adult Emergency & Difficult Airway Management Course with Cadavers

    * Lectures by Irene P. Osborn, MD and James M. Rich, CRNA, MA
    * Oxygenation, ventilation, and intubation for adults
    * Decision making in airway management
    * Bougie-assisted intubation
    * Rescue ventilation
    * Videolaryngoscopy and use of fiberoptic stylets
    * Basic through advanced airway techniques 

Irene Osborn, MD

Irene P. Osborn, MD
Associate Professor of Anesthesia
Mount Sinai Medical Center
Bronx, NY


James M. Rich, CRNA

James M. Rich, CRNA, MA
Author: SLAM, Street Level
Airway Management
Dallas, TX
Also Includes –

    * Human Adult Airway Cadaver Stations
    * Airsim Trucorp Adult and Pediatric Airway Trainers
    * Rescue Ventilation lab using suprglottic airway devices
    * LMA Fasttrach Lab for awake and asleep LMA Fastrach Ventilation and Intubation
    * Awake Intubation lab
    * Videolaryngoscopy workshop
    * Bougie-assisted intubation
    * Retrograde Intubation
    * Surgical Cricothyrotomy
    * Percutaneous Dilational Cricothyrotomy
    * TTJV
    * Safe Decision making for airway management
    * Confirmation of tracheal intubation and monitoring lung ventilation 

Adult Course Agenda

Morning Session: Lectures

Registration and continental breakfast

SLAM Emergency & Difficult Airway Flowchart: Management strategies for the emergency/difficult airway - James M. Rich, CRNA

Evaluation and assessment of the airway - James M. Rich, CRNA

Direct laryngoscopy and tracheal intubation - James M. Rich, CRNA

Techniques to rescue difficult laryngoscopy and rescue failed intubation - James M. Rich, CRNA

Videolaryngoscopy: See what you are missing - Dr. Irene Osborn, Associate Professor of Anesthesia, Mount Sinai Medical Center, Bronx, NY

— Refreshment break —

Confirmation of tracheal intubation - James M. Rich, CRNA

Rescue ventilation techniques using supraglotticairway devices (SADs) - Dr. Irene Osborn, Associate Professor of Anesthesia, Mount Sinai Medical Center, Bronx, NY

The traumatized airway, c-spine protection and cricothyrotomy—do’s and don’ts - James M. Rich, CRNA

Lunch

Afternoon Session: Hands-on Training
Attendees will rotate between these repeating stations:

Emergency cricothyrotomy lab using porcine laryngeal-tracheal segments:

   1. Transtracheal jet ventilation
   2. Percutaneous dilatational cricothyrotomy
   3. Surgical cricothyrotomy 

Rescue ventilation using supraglottic airways

LMA-Fastrach

Blind nasal intubation

Special techniques to overcome difficult laryngoscopy and failed tracheal intubation

Videolaryngoscopy and fiberoptic stylets

10 CEs approved by ASTNA, CECBEMS, AANA, AARC, & AMA PRA Category 1 Credit™

Single-course price:
SRNA/Resident: $250
EMS/RN/RT/AT: $325
CRNA/MD/DO/PA: $550
Register Now

Adult Course Brochure

Marriott Lodging


SUNDAY ONLY—May 15, 2011
0730 to 1730
SLAM Pediatric Course on Emergency & Difficult Airway Management


Peter Szmuk, MD

Peter Szmuk, MD

Professor
UT Southwestern Medical Center
Dallas, TX



Patrick Olomu, MD
Patrick Olomu, MD
Assistant Professor
UT Southwestern Medical Center
Dallas, TX



    * Oxygenation, ventilation, and intubation for children
    * Pediatric RSI
    * Pediatric resuscitation update
    * Pediatric rescue ventilation
    * Use of videolaryngoscopy in pediatric airway management
    * Basic through advanced pediatric airway techniques
    * The Difficult Pediatric Airway
    * Pediatric Airway Overview
    * The Emergency Pediatric Airway and RSI
    * The Traumatized pediatric airway 



Pedi


Pediatric Course Agenda

Morning Session: Lectures

    * Registration and continental breakfast 

    * Overview of the pediatric airway – Dr. Peter Szmuk, Professor, UTSWMC, Dallas, TX (Coauthored The Difficult Pediatric Airway in Benumof’s Airway Management, 2nd Ed., 2007) 

    * Oxygenation & ventilation in pediatrics with emphasis on the use of supraglottic airway devices – Dr. Patrick Olomu, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC, Dallas, TX 

    * The difficult pediatric airway – Dr. Brian Kravitz, Clinical Associate Professor, UTSWMC, Dallas, TX 

    * Update on pediatric resuscitation – Dr. Jeffrey Steiner, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC, Dallas, TX 

    * The emergency airway in pediatrics to include use of RSI – Dr. Galit Ungar-Kastner, Assistant Professor, UTSWMC, Dallas, TX 

— Refreshment break —

    * The traumatized pediatric airway to include cricothyrotomy – Dr. Christopher Meggyesy, Children’s Medical Center, Dallas, TX 

Lunch

Afternoon Session: Hands-on Training
Attendees will rotate between these repeating stations:

    * Rescue Ventilation using supraglottic airway devices 

    * Direct laryngoscopy & tracheal Intubation 

    * Nasal intubation 

    * Special techniques to overcome difficult laryngoscopy and failed tracheal intubation 

    * Videolaryngoscopy and fiberoptic stylets 



10 CEs approved by ASTNA, CECBEMS, AANA, AARC, & AMA PRA Category 1 Credit™


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 1, 2011)

Dangit I wish I had $325 to spare. The SLAM course is usually twice that. My education money for the next little bit is getting ready to go to Will Wingfield though.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm gonna hasve to check real quick, I think that's right after my semester ends, so I might try to make it!


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 1, 2011)

Dangit!! Why are all the cool classes in march april may!?!!! I cant take all this time off!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 1, 2011)

Hhhmmmmm........


Probably working one of those days, if not both <_<


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 1, 2011)

I just put in for my days off.  We'll see if i get granted, then i can just pull an OT shift to get the money for it.


----------



## Stephanie. (Mar 1, 2011)

I also have info on an ITLS class... PM me if your interested in it and I can email you the flyer.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Stephanie! I'll be there for sure


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just paid for the 2 day adult / pedi course and the extra 2 hour 4 station cadaver lab.  

Evidently the best time to skip during the entire 2 days (for the extra cadaver time) is the first 2 hours of the first day.  The lady said there is a lot of introductory material that most people don't mind missing.  There are still 10 slots in this time frame, so if you have the scrilla, there's room.


----------

